# Copy Edit Settings from One Photo to Another



## Rwentzel (Apr 9, 2018)

I use LR 6, Perpetual. 
I have several very similar photos which I think are very good.
I have spent some time editing one and have got it to be exactly where I want it to be.
 How do I copy the settings from the completed on to the others ?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Apr 9, 2018)

You can do it one by one with the button 'Previous'  in Develop mode


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Apr 9, 2018)

You can synchronize the developements from the first image to the rest: Select the developed image first, hit the Cmd key and select all other images. After they all are selected than hit the 'Sync'  button (in Develop mode). Now choose only the boxes of the settings you have changed.


----------



## ikernel (May 20, 2018)

It seems like after upgraded to 7.3.1(windows 7 64bit), The Sync button does't work anymore. (doesn't bring up the window to pick up what I want to sync ). 
Tried below things but nothing works.
1. Try to use Copy and Paste Settings but the "Paste settings" is grayed out. 
      Tried the function on multiple images. 
2. Menu Photo/Develop settings/Sync settings. nothing come up.
3. Try purge Raw Camera Cache.
4. Backup . Test integrity before back up , Optimize category after back up.
I am debating whether to downgrade the version or not.
Thanks!


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (May 21, 2018)

ikernel said:


> It seems like after upgraded to 7.3.1(windows 7 64bit), The Sync button does't work anymore. (doesn't bring up the window to pick up what I want to sync ).


I can not test this because i did not updated my windows system yet. On my macbook it's is working as i described.



> I am debating whether to downgrade the version or not.


I received a email a few days ago from Victoria. She wrote "issues should be fixed in the upcoming 7.4 release", so maybe it's worht waiting for it.


----------



## ikernel (May 22, 2018)

Thanks Roelof!


----------



## Eric Bowles (May 22, 2018)

I've used Synch in the past 24 hours with the latest version.  It's working fine on Windows 10.

Make sure your selected images are highlighted.  Try making a minor change to see that the Synch function is working.  After Synching, you can watch the progress bar as the settings are applied to each image and a new preview is generated.


----------

